# Got Some New Picasso's



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

I ordered some new Picasso's last week and they just came in the mail. I've been debating if I want to start up pinterest and/or instagram for the business so I did a quick collage of the photos I took and added a watermark just to see what kind of extra work it adds. 

I ordered:

2 - Pic1-2.5 "The Original Oval Angle Brush"

1 - Pic3-2.5 "The Beaver Tail Oval Angle Brush"

2 - Pic6-2.5 "The Sash Oval Angle Brush"

1 - Pic11-3.0 "The New Chisel Firm Filament Oval Angle Brush"









The firm brush is noticeably firmer, so I'm looking forward to trying that on rough exterior trim; although at this point that might have to wait until next year.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Cool Michael! You should consider incorporating a blog in your website.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I like what you did with the pics but I can't get excited about brushes made in China. Even about one called the "Beaver Tail".


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

RH said:


> I like what you did with the pics but I can't get excited about brushes made in China. Even about one called the "Beaver Tail".


I hear ya for sure. I guess the bristle tips are acid dipped. Apparently that helps with pickup and release or something. I guess you can't duplicate that process in the US with the current environmental manufacturing laws. 

So more or less, its a really nasty process that we don't want to expose our workers to but don't mind exposing a poor underpaid Chinese laborer.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Yeah, from what I understand, lead paint used to perform pretty well too.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Speaking of Picasso, I have a question:

My picasso has been great overall. Tried a small one for painting window sashes. Used it in Devoe's Velour (interior oil). I didn't use it again for a couple of months until recently. Broke it out to paint sashes on an exterior. Upon wiring it during cleanup, a large chunk of bristles fell out. It has effected the performance of it significantly. Is this common?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

epretot said:


> Speaking of Picasso, I have a question:
> 
> My picasso has been great overall. Tried a small one for painting window sashes. Used it in Devoe's Velour (interior oil). I didn't use it again for a couple of months until recently. Broke it out to paint sashes on an exterior. Upon wiring it during cleanup, a large chunk of bristles fell out. It has effected the performance of it significantly. Is this common?


Yes, they have a short life span, what I have experienced.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

@RH & NCPaint
If an American company would make a brush whose bristles were half as good as these, and had the same "no-drip" technology I would definitely try them out, but the combo and price is too good to not use them. 

And to be fair- Lead, in its pure form, is one of the most durable, _natural_, materials that can be used in any sort of construction. But for some reason the Government/EPA/Hippies have decided they want to lambaste it. It wouldn't surprise me if in 50 years we have the same restrictions put on the Acrylic Polymers that are in paint now.

@Gabe

Thanks. I've been thinking of incorporating a blog; but I'm not sure if posting once a month would be consistent enough or not. I may be able to find relevant things to post more frequently than that but I don't really know.

@Epretot

I know they had some that had problem with the gluing. I have purchased 6 before this order and 1 of them had that problem but the other 5 were fine. I've heard they will replace bad brushes if you call them, but I didn't bother to try.

If it's a consistent problem I will just stop using them.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Every time we get them they end up losing chunks of bristles. Sometimes I take them back to the store, sometimes I forget. I've pretty much stopped buying them now which is too bad cuz I really like them aside from losing massive chunks of bristles. 
Good luck with yours. Please report back if they hold up.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Seems that in a previous thread this was a problem that was kind of hit and miss.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

We have gone through at least 3 cases worth in the 3 years or so the have been out, which may not be a lot, but we have not seen any problems with the brushes losing bristles. I heard of the problems a while back though. I like them.


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

My favorite brush. I buy the Richard fat-boys which are identical to the Picasso except they cost less.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I had a bad batch one time as well. Most every one in the case lost bristles bad, no biggie they are inexpensive compared to woosters and coronas. I would be upset if a $20 brush self destructed after a few weeks.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

My picassos have been fine. 
And my stiffy performs great  its made by proform, same company, which coincidentally is hqrd a few miles from me.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Is the Stiffy made by hand?


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Damon T said:


> Is the Stiffy made by hand?


The correct playground response to that is... Its made by yo Mammas hand.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Damon T said:


> Is the Stiffy made by hand?


Hands may or may not be involved with the stiffy process.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Damon T said:


> Is the Stiffy made by hand?


I can't believe you asked that question here.


----------

